# Dw Yes or No >?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

simply Yes or No >


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Definitely one of the best sounding Ferrari to come out of Italy


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes! A million times yes


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice that is. Not sure about the wheels though. Maybe some Trans-am style snowflakes with a modern twist would look better?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

No from me the back end looks Vauxhall Astra.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Oh, yes please!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Personally I love these, a big yes!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a trick question right 

Hell Yes! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Agreed, it definitely needs different wheels but yep


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes maybe after a drive out


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Love it !!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes..


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes it's stunning


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm yes please


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

100000000000% yes


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

No,back looks like an old Volvo 340.
NO,NO,NO,NO.
BB


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

yes.

Brings back class to the Ferrari brand!


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

GSD said:


> No from me the back end looks Vauxhall Astra.


And what exactly is wrong with the back end of an Astra ?

OP's answer: Hell yeah!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No from me from that photo ....


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes...classic...


----------

